# 2-teiliges Gehäuse in Corel



## schmiggy (18. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
bin totaler Corel Draw Anfänger und komme schon am ersten Tag nicht zurecht. Will ein 2-teiliges Gehäuse (Boden und Deckel) malen. Der Boden soll 140*125*30mm sein, der Deckel 140*125*50mm. (Gesamthöhe 80mm). Wandstärke 3mm. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das machen kann? Geht das mit CD überhaupt

Wie kann ich dann die Gehäuseinnenwand farblich von der Gehäuseaussenwand abgrenzen?

Danke vielmals im Voraus und hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.

Gruss

PS:Benutze Corel 9


----------



## akrite (19. April 2007)

schmiggy hat gesagt.:


> Will ein 2-teiliges Gehäuse (Boden und Deckel) malen.


...perspektivisch (3-dimensional) oder 2D ? Klar geht das, egal welche Darstellung Du wählst und welches Programm Du auch nutzen willst... 


> Wie kann ich dann die Gehäuseinnenwand farblich von der Gehäuseaussenwand abgrenzen?


 ...wenn es in Richtung 2D geht, dann kannst Du doch Schnittzeichnungen machen und über die Schraffur die beiden unterschiedlichen Teile deutlich machen.Wie soll es denn aussehen bzw. für welchen Zweck ?


----------

